# Interior Part II



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Basement of the last home I posted. They decided to have it done in the same colors as the rest to make it all match. Painted the speaker grills to look original/new again & replaced all the painted wall plates with new.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Few more...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The quality of light in the afters is remarkable. How you do that?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> The quality of light in the afters is remarkable. How you do that?


I kinda liked how they came out, but didn't like that you can't tell the true color of the walls, which you can see in the last interior post.

Beats me though. My cam is on auto & I just snap away. I would like to learn some photography for future interior shooting & get a nicer camera. Can really make or break your images.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Like night and day ....sweet job JNLP


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great. I cant tell are the doors in the last pic have a wash on them?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Looks great. I cant tell are the doors in the last pic have a wash on them?


Doors downstairs looked a bit different than the trim, like they were added in later on. Even the trim had a little less white in it. The base going down the stairs along with boths spindles & a door were painted white. I matched up the trim to BM Home Sweet Home and painted them with Waterborne Satin Impervo. Can't believe I never used the stuff before, it's great.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

VP
If you are looking to create some effects like the afters (intentionally) Picasa actually has some really great photo editing tools. Best of all, its free.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Like night and day ....sweet job JNLP


how about sweet job Tim, too?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> how about sweet job Tim, too?


Tim, you're working on the other side of the city with your crackhead worker who doesn't know how to paint & tells you what to do all day.

Go milk out your $15/hr T&M job, wannabe.


----------

